# DirecTV Update Sparks TiVo Tizzy



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

from wired news

http://www.wired.com/news/digiwood/0,1412,67822,00.html?tw=wn_tophead_2

A recent software upgrade to DirecTV receivers has infuriated TiVo users who say the change disabled their beloved digital video recorders -- and has sparked conspiratorial theories that DirecTV disabled them on purpose.

The problem mainly affects DirecTV customers with D10 receivers and a stand-alone TiVo, and who use a serial cable to control the satellite box. DirecTV DVRs that have TiVo functionality built-in are working fine.


----------



## stuckondtv (Jun 6, 2004)

If you are having problems accessing channels below 100 you need to use an IR Blaster. This is the solution DTV is providing.


----------

